# Name this snake



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

I would say a DEAD snake  

Here is a link to Michigan snakes anyway http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_12201-61219--,00.html

Scroll to bottom of page to see all of them


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Overdew said:


> I would say a DEAD snake


Yea, he was laying in the two track


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

...........His name was Fred...and he's surely dead.........


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

...................NEAL :SHOCKED: :evilsmile :yikes:


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Poor guy....hard to tell from the pictures but looks to me like the Northern Red Belly, _Storeria occipitomaculata. _There are some color variations but that would be my best guess without a closer look.


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

Bob


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Fred.......Dead Fred, to be exact. I've never been much of a fan of snakes but I do realize they have their purpose. 

Our kids tried to rescue a garter snake out of a straw bale at work but I think it ended up hawk feed.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

i'd be naming that snake aaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!


----------

